
Jony Ive's custom-designed Leica camera took 9 months and 55 engineers to build - iamtechaddict
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/10/4824290/jony-ive-leica-camera-took-nine-months-55-engineers-to-build
======
lostlogin
I wonder why they don't sell it for cost +x% and give x to charity. Wouldn't
that give more to charity with even a fairly small run?

